# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Ebooks Tiếng Việt - Sưu Tầm Thủ Thuật Máy Tính Hay

## saobang

*Phần 1:*

*1 CHÈN HÌNH ẢNH VÀ THAY MÀU CHỮ TRÊN NỀN CỦA FOLDER TRONG WINXP.

2 CHÈN ÂM THANH VÀO VĂN BẢN WORD

3 CẮT GHÉP CÁC TẬP TIN ÂM THANH BẰNG TIỆN ÍCH CÓ SẴN TRONG WINDOWS XP

4 CẢI THIỆN TỐC ĐỘ TRONG WINDOWS XP

5 CÁCH SETUP BIOS 

6 CÁC BƯỚC CHUẨN BỊ ĐỂ TĂNG TỐC CHO WINDOWS

7 CÁCH CÀI ĐẶT FTP TRONG WIN 2K

8 CÁC TÍNH NĂNG KHÁ HAY CỦA GMAIL

9 CÁC LỖI THƯỜNG GẶP ĐỐI VỚI MODEM

10 BIẾN MÁY BẠN THÀNH INTEL PENTIUM IV

11 BIẾN CHỮ START TRÊN WINDOWS XP THÀNH TÊN GỌI TÙY THÍCH

12 BÍ KÍP KHAI THÁC LẠC VIỆT MTD 2002

13 BEHAVIORS - MỘT CHỨC NĂNG RẤT HAY TRONG FRONTPAGE 2003

14 NHỮNG HƯỚNG DẪN TĂNG CƯỜNG AN TOÀN, BẢO MẬT CHO HỆ THỐNG* 

Link:

http://www.mediafire.com/?amjoderm10p

pass giài nén : vietdown.org
*Phần 2:*

*1 NÓI THÊM VỀ CÁC TRÌNH DUYỆT WEB (BROWSER)

2 Noi file mp3 voi MP3 merger

3 NHỮNG CÁCH ĐƠN GIẢN TĂNG TỐC INTERNET

4 NHỮNG CÁCH BẢO VỆ HOSTING VÀ SERVER

5 NHÀ QUẢN LÝ ĐẠI TÀI WINNC.NET 4.0

6 NGĂN CHẶN CÁC MỐI NGUY HIỂM VỚI ZONEALARM

7 MỘT SỐ WEB SITE HỌC NGỌAI NGỮ TRỰC TUYẾN

8 MỘT SỐ THỦ THUẬT NHỎ TRONG VIỆC SỬ DỤNG MÁY TÍNH

9 Học tiếng Anh bằng ENGLISH FOR HIGH SCHOOL không cần đĩa

10 MAINCONCEPT EVE CÔNG CỤ BIÊN TẬP VIDEO VÀ HÌNH ẢNH CHẤT

LƯỢNG CAO DÀNH CHO NGƯỜI KHÔNG CHUYÊN

11 LƯỚT WEB MÀ KHÔNG CẦN TRÌNH DUYỆT WEB

12 LỌAI BỎ TÍNH NĂNG AUTO UPDATE CỦA YAHOO MESSENGER

13 LÀM MỘT CHIẾC LÁ DƯƠNG XỈ VỚI PHOTOSHOP

14 LÀM GÌ KHI CON CHUỘT CỦA BẠN BỊ HƯ ?

15 LÀM ĐẸP CON CHUỘT VỚI CURSORXP PLUS 1.3

16 LÀM ĐẸP CHO WINDOWS XP VỚI STYLE XP

17 LÀM ẨN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH VỚI HIDE WINDOW NOW

18 KỸ THUẬT KHỬ RĂNG CƯA TRONG PHOTOSHOP* 

Link:

http://www.mediafire.com/?96x39jbmm3l




​ 

*Phần 3:*
*
1 KINH NGHIỆM VỀ MULTIMEDIA TRONG WINDOWS.

2 KINH NGHIỆM SỬ DỤNG PROXY ĐỂ TRUY CẬP VNN1268 TỐT NHẤT.

3 KIỂM TRA DVD DECODER ĐÃ ĐƯỢC CÀI HAY CHƯA ?

4 KHOÁ DESKTOP AN TOÀN VỚI DESKTOP LOCKER

5 KHẮC PHỤC TÌNH TRẠNG BỊ MẤT NOTEPAD

6 KẾT NỐI CƠ SỞ DỮ LIỆU VỚI ASP

7 JV16 POWER TOOLS JV16 POWER TOOLS

8 J.RIVER MEDIA CENTER - GIẢ LẬP 5.1 CHO LOA STEREO

9 HTMLSPEED - TỐI ƯU HÓA TRANG WEB CỦA BẠN

10 HÒM THƯ VỚI DUNG LƯỢNG KHỔNG LỒ 1GB

11 HỌC TIẾNG HOA TRÊN MẠNG

12 Ho Tro Cho Yahoo

13 Hiệu ứng Karaoke trong Windows Media Player 9 và Winamp 5.x

14 GIẤU FILE TRONG FILE ĐỂ BẢO MẬT VỚI GRL REALHIDDEN

15 KHẮC PHỤ SỰ CỐ ĐĂNG KÝ TRONG WINDOWS SP2 VỚI ROCKXP* 

Link:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ccybjzzviso








 <div style="padding-left: 30px"> *Phần 4:*
*
1 GHI LẠI DIỄN BIẾN TRÊN MÀN HÌNH VỚI ACS CAPTURE

2 FORUM MIỄN PHÍ TẠI DHOST.INFO

3 Flash Movie Extract Pilot

4 FILEPC - TĂNG TỐC GỬI MAIL CÓ FILE ĐÍNH KÈM

5 EPSXE PHẦN MỀM GIẢ LẬP PLAYSTATION 1 THẬT TUYỆT!

6 EASY DESKTOP KEEPER – SAO LƯU VÀ TRẤN GIỮ DESKTOP CỦA BẠN

7 DUYỆT THƯ TRÊN SERVER VỚI POP3TRAY

8 DÙNG PHOTOSHOP LÀM MỘT TRÁI BANH GOLF

9 DOWNLOAD FILE TRÊN WAPSITE VỚI OPERA

10 ĐÓNG MỞ ĐĨA TỰ ĐỘNG VỚI CD TRAY PAL

11 DỌN DẸP RÁC MÁY TÍNH DỄ DÀNG VỚI ACE UTILITIES 2.4.0

12 DOC REGENERATOR - PHỤC HỒI FILE DOC ĐÃ XÓA

13 ĐI TRƯỚC MỘT BƯỚC VỚI TWEAKNOW POWERPACK 2005 PROFESSIONAL
* 
Link:

http://www.mediafire.com/?9ylnyydv3lh










 ​ 

​</div>

----------

